# andate andare



## zoribanks

Cotejenme a ver si estoy correcta.

 vado a Forino ora= Voy a Forino ahora.
 andró a La Italia nell 2008-  Iré a Italia en el 2008
Loro sono andati a Puerto Rico la settimana scorsa= Ellos estuvieron en Puerto Rico la semana pasada.
Noi fummo andati a La Italia il anno scorso.
TU SArai andata molto a La Italia poi la prima volta che tu la visite.= Iras mucho a Italia después de la primera vez que la visites.  O tu sarai retornata a la Italia poi la prima volta che tu la visita= VolverAS a Italia depues de la primera vez que la visites


----------



## Necsus

zoribanks said:
			
		

> Cotejenme a ver si estoy correcta.
> vado a Forino (?) ora = Voy a Forino ahora.
> Andró in Italia nel*l* 2008 = Iré a Italia en el 2008
> Loro sono andati in Puerto Rico la settimana scorsa = Ellos estuvieron en Puerto Rico la semana pasada.
> Noi siamo andati/andammo in Italia l'anno scorso.
> (Tu) tornerai spesso in Italia dopo averla visitata la prima volta = Iras mucho a Italia después de la primera vez que la visites. O tu sarai retornata a la Italia poi la prima volta che tu la visita= VolverAS a Italia depues de la primera vez que la visites.


----------



## karunavera

perdoname Necsus pero te tengo que corregir:
Loro sono andati a Puerto Rico= Ellos fueron a Puerto Rico la semana pasada.


----------



## Necsus

karunavera said:
			
		

> perdoname Necsus pero te tengo que corregir:
> Loro sono andati a Puerto Rico= Ellos fueron a Puerto Rico la semana pasada.


Hmm... karunavera, non voglio dire che sia sbagliato, però mi interesserebbe molto sapere su cosa è basata la tua convinzione che sia più giusta la preposizione 'a'.


----------



## Silvia10975

Pensiamo un attimo: Porto Rico è un'isola, ma anche uno stato. Quando io indico il nome di uno stato affermo che "Sono andato *in* Francia/*in* Italia/*in* Polonia/*in* Equador", mentre quando vado in una città dico che "Sono andato *a* Barcelona/*a* Napoli/*a* Milano/*a* Madrid". Però perché dico "Sono andata A Cuba"??? in Messico...
Credo che un'insegnante di italiano all'estero potrebbe spiegarlo. Forse è solo un problema di fonetica? 
Mah...
Silvia.


----------



## Necsus

Be', visto che karunavera non dà elementi per motivare la sua correzione in merito all'uso di 'a' in questo caso, proverò a darne io per spiegare perché ho consigliato l'uso di 'in'. E' una questione spinosa, senza apparente spiegazione certa, se ne è parlato qui in Solo Italiano, e riporto il mio post in quel thread:

"Da quanto detto nella rubrica 'Scioglilingua' sembra non esserci una regola specifica. 
Secondo Giorgio Monteforti, invece, "con i nomi propri di isole la bivalenza direttivo-locativa e' di norma attuata dal sintagma formato con "a" nella forma non articolata" (sic!), ovvero: generalmente si usa 'a', e si ricorre a 'in' per sottolineare ingresso o stanzialità. Solo in tre casi questa regola non viene osservata e si usa 'in': 1) isole che sono anche Stati; 2) isole che sono anche regioni politiche e/o geografiche; 3) quando al nome proprio si aggiunge il nome comune _isola_ o _arcipelago_ (al singolare, perché al plurale è sempre obbligatoria la preposizione 'a' nella forma articolata)."


----------



## zoribanks

ay this is better than any class. Thank you. thank you to all of you.


----------



## Necsus

izoribanks, cuidado! como quedó dicho al principio del hilo (en inglés):
Foro Italiano - Español. No English allowed here!


----------



## zoribanks

excusi excusi, e vero  qui non se parla inglese. ademas no es mi lengua, que confusion.  Grazie Necsus y dejeme decirle que estaba ahora revisando su pagina del doblaje en italiano de las peliculas. Molto interessante.


----------



## Necsus

(Grazie)


			
				zoribanks said:
			
		

> Scusa, è vero, qui non si parla inglese. Ademas no es mi lengua, que confusion.


----------



## yellowsky

Necsus said:


> izoribanks, cuidado! como quedó dicho al principio del hilo (en inglés):


Una piccola correzione. Spero non ti dispiacia!


----------



## Necsus

yellowsky said:
			
		

> Una piccola correzione. Spero non ti dispiac*c*ia!


Ma figurati! Siamo qui per questo..!


----------



## Silvia10975

Grazie grazie grazie Necsus!
Io l'analisi l'avevo fatta... ma non ero arrivata a una spiegazione, menomale l'hai fornita tu!
 Silvia.


----------



## Necsus

s10975 said:
			
		

> Grazie grazie grazie Necsus!
> Io l'analisi l'avevo fatta... ma non ero arrivata a una spiegazione, menomale l'hai fornita tu!
> Silvia.


Prego prego prego!
Io mi sono limitato a cercare una spiegazione, e quando c'è (anche se non è detto che faccia regola) fa sempre piacere trovarla e comunicarla..!
In ogni caso il tuo ragionamento mi sembrava decisamente orientato nella stessa direzione...


----------

